# رسالة وصلاة من البابا كيرلس بخط يدية



## فراشة مسيحية (20 نوفمبر 2007)




----------



## R0O0O0KY (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: رسالة وصلاة من البابا كيرلس بخط يدية*

شكرا يا فراشة على هذة الصلاة الجميلة

بركات البابا كيرلس تكون معانا دائما يا رب​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: رسالة وصلاة من البابا كيرلس بخط يدية*

آمين

شكرآ روكى على المشاركة الجميلة

الرب يباركك​


----------



## rose24 (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: رسالة وصلاة من البابا كيرلس بخط يدية*

*شكرا يا فراشة على هذي الرسالة
بصدق احب بابا كيرلس من قلبي وبركة صلواتو دائما معانا ..اميين*


----------



## زهرة الربيع (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: رسالة وصلاة من البابا كيرلس بخط يدية*

يسلموو فراشتي الرب يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: رسالة وصلاة من البابا كيرلس بخط يدية*



rose24 قال:


> *شكرا يا فراشة على هذي الرسالة*
> *بصدق احب بابا كيرلس من قلبي وبركة صلواتو دائما معانا ..اميين*


 
و انا شخصيآ شفيعى هو البابا كيرلس و أنقذتى كتير من مواقف صعبة
شكرآ روزى على الرد
الرب يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: رسالة وصلاة من البابا كيرلس بخط يدية*



زهرة الربيع قال:


> يسلموو فراشتي الرب يباركك


 
ميرسى يا زهرتنا الجميلة

الرب يباركك


----------



## jojo2020 (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: رسالة وصلاة من البابا كيرلس بخط يدية*

شكرا يا فراشه علي الصلاه الجميله دي انا شفيعي البابا كيرلس وبفرح قوووووووووووووي لمل بلاقي حاجه عنه بركه صلاته تكون معانا 
ربنا يباركك0


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: رسالة وصلاة من البابا كيرلس بخط يدية*

آمين

شكرآ يا جوجو على الرد الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sara2003 (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: رسالة وصلاة من البابا كيرلس بخط يدية*

*مرسى يافراشه للصلاه الجميله اذكرنا ياباب كيرلس فى صلواتك امام العرش الهى وكن شفيع لينا حتى تنتشلنا من هذا العالم الذى بيه كل ضيق والم امين يارب تعالي محتاجين ليك اذكرونى فى صلواتكم*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: رسالة وصلاة من البابا كيرلس بخط يدية*

آمين

ميرسى يا سارة على الصلاة الجميل و المشاركة بالموضوع

الرب يبارك حياتك حبيبتى​


----------



## maramero (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: رسالة وصلاة من البابا كيرلس بخط يدية*

شكرا ليكي يا فراشة علي الصلاة 
ربنا يباركك
بشفاعة قديسنا الحبيب البابا كيرلس تكون مع جميعنا امين


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: رسالة وصلاة من البابا كيرلس بخط يدية*

آمين 

ميرسى حبيبتى مرمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------

